# Rear Delts



## Toughenuff (Jan 20, 2007)

Are compound exercises such as Rows, chins etc enough for rear delts or should ya throw in some isolation exercises for them?


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 20, 2007)

Depends on you. I need the isolation stuff, you might not. If you're proportional, you don't need it.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 20, 2007)

How is your posture? Do your shoulders round? Do you deadlift or clean? 
I am in the process of including some reverse fly's into my program because I am on the computer a lot...


----------



## assassin (Jan 21, 2007)

deadlifts are enough.....lots of rear delt work will make it look smaller...if you are doing an exercise that works the rear delt for a lot of repetitions that may be the problem.....
i think if you dead lift and do enough pulling exercises your delts will be in a decent size....but a 3 sets of rear delt work on pull day would be benefical in my own opininion..


----------



## danchubbz (Jan 21, 2007)

so u reckon if theirs rows, pull ups, deads, squats and cleans in your workout isolation rear delt work will not be needed?


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 21, 2007)

Look at your delts. Are they proportionally sized?
yes -> no isolation needed
no -> isolation needed


----------



## slip (Jan 21, 2007)

1arm DB rows, chin ups, seated row, was done mine, never done isolation.  as above, see what you need, but i think you should try sticking to the movements already mentioned, if no change in 8wks, then add isolation.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2007)

I finish workouts with scapular stabilizer work.


----------



## slip (Jan 23, 2007)

like what?


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 23, 2007)

i do big compound movements but i also love reverse flies, did them yesterday and they fucking target my rear delt better then anything else i tried.


----------



## TheCurse (Jan 23, 2007)

i like to do some rear delt stuff on back day.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2007)

slip said:


> like what?



YTA
TWI
lower trap rev. flyes
band pull aparts
serratus push ups
scaption raises
scapular retraction
scapular depression


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2007)

scap raises/retraction etc - weighted or just standing there doing it and holding?

YTA...TWI.... no idea what youre talking about.

looks good though


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2007)

weighted, hanging, etc...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll worry about rear delts when I can Overhead press 315lbs.


----------



## Randy (Jan 24, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I finish workouts with scapular stabilizer work.


 
Hey P...what the ^%&$& is that?  
Once again in English language


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2007)

Randy said:


> Hey P...what the ^%&$& is that?
> Once again in English language



strengthening the muscles that surround my shoulder blades.


----------

